# Training video and book suggestions



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I like kikopup youtube videos... they are fairly quick and easy to follow. She has a bunch just for new puppies. She does clicker training


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> I like kikopup youtube videos... they are fairly quick and easy to follow. She has a bunch just for new puppies. She does clicker training


I think you mentioned those before, Puddles. I kept thinking they were stickied, lol! Thanks.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't think that I've seen a sticky on training books, but I did a few Google/Goldenretrieverforum searches while researching my own pup, and here is what I ended up reading. I enjoyed all four!

- Golden Retrievers for Dummies by Nona Kilgore Bauer: Knowledgeable breed-specific overview on golden behaviors, health and grooming needs.
- Perfect Pup in 7 Days by Dr. Sophia Yin: Misleading title, but an excellent step-by-step that breaks down your day into hours, and breaks down training into small steps. Lots of excellent illustrations and photographs.
- Zak George's Dog Training Revolution: You can first look at the free YouTube videos by Zak George to make sure that you like his training style, which focuses on positive reinforcement and developing a strong bond with your dog.
- Good Owners, Great Dogs by Brian Kilcommons: I focused mainly on the descriptions of day-to-day of caring for a puppy. The book also extends into describing care for adult dogs and elderly dogs. The training techniques (negative reinforcement) are a bit outdated so I ignored those.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Zak George also has free youtube videos.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> I like kikopup youtube videos... they are fairly quick and easy to follow. She has a bunch just for new puppies. She does clicker training


I also very much like kikopup.


----------

